# Can goats and mini horses breed?



## Stxlla_R0see (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm working on an experiment containing both goats and mini horses. (None will be harmed of course.) Can they breed together?


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 22, 2020)

No, they are different species.


----------



## WeegMisty (Oct 22, 2020)

No, I don't think they could fiscally breed, but I wonder if you could arifially inseminate a mini horse, with goat, sperm. I have always wondered this with chickens and ducks too...


----------



## Grant (Oct 22, 2020)

No. The 2 species have different numbers of genes and it is not possible to breed them.


----------



## messybun (Oct 22, 2020)

It won’t work, they can physically breed but nothing will come out of it. They are different kinds of animals, which never have and never will be able to inter mix without scientists doing serious genetic reconstruction. Which they’ve tried and never been able to do up to date.


----------

